# Buck fitty



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

:mrgreen:

I've been watching him for awhile and he finally gave me a chance.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Gorgeous.......deer and photo.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

That's a great shot Tye.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

Great job Tye. That's a beauty.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

where is he at???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

This is the same one as your other thread, right? Which region?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Northern.


----------



## waltny (Sep 8, 2007)

That D200 and 80-400 get heavy to hike in on this one? 

Great head shot, one to hang on the wall... :wink:


----------

